# GT Avalanche 3.0 or Mongoose Tyax Comp?



## beez28 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and I'm just seeking some advice.

I'm looking for an entry-level hardtail and am struggling to decide between the GT Avalanche 3.0 2012 or Mongoose Tyax Comp 2012. I've found pretty good deals on both, the GT being £384 down from £550, and the Mongoose at £340 down from £500 (sorry Americans, I'm awful at currency conversion!). It would be for some light trail stuff, and a bit of commuting, but definitely nothing too extreme.

I've read a lot about both. People have said that both are quite heavy, and that the build quality on the GT isn't great and that they use poor components for the Avalanche 3.0. I've also read that a lot of people have problems with the brakes and chain-skipping on the GT. Both bikes have hydraulic discs. 

I've seen also that the Mongoose has a better-than-average fork, but that the components are just average. However for the price I'm not expecting the world. 

I'm aware that both are good value, but that you get what you pay for. I'm also aware that GT has a better reputation, so I'm unsure. 

Would love an expert opinion from anyone that can help!

Cheers


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've always liked GT's. I would get a GT over a Mongoose any day. But its your bike, get what you like, you have to live with your choice.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

The obvious question would be, which one fits you better. Have you look at Giant, Cannondale, or Specialized? You should be able to find one at about the same price. I'd try them all. When it comes to Hardtail in your price range, the bike geometry would be the deciding factor, unfortunately it's the last thing many people look at.

Throw your legs over them and see how you like them make mental notes to yourself, it's easier to find and remember what you don't like about XXX bike so you can just post up the questions. 

For example, the last bike I was on, here's what I found that I'm too stretch out and flat back, unlike my preference more compact and more upright. The stem is pretty long for my taste at 110mm and the handlebar feel low and narrow, ya da blah etc. 

Something can be swapped out for better fit but not everything. It should be fun and educational, there's no wrong answer at this point.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm having trouble telling the difference by spec. Both have the low end suntour XCM fork. I would go with mimi's suggestion of get the one that fits better.

And if it make you feel better both bikes were made by the same parent company likely in the plant.
Cycling Sports Group - Company Profile


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

I own a Tyax Elite 2009 so I think I can shed some light on the Tyax you are considering buying. The geometry of the frame is great (totally subjective) and the frame seems to be very strong and of good quality. However it is also relatively heavy for a HT frame. Secondly the components on the Tyax are mostly low to mid-end so that means they're heavy and if we combine a heavy frame with heavy components we get a very heavy bike. Judging by the components list of Tyax Comp it may let you down in the following areas:

1. Fork (heavy and lacks adjustments but has a damping unit),
2. Crankset (again heavy and some people complain it wears quicker than those from Shimano/SRAM - might not be true)
3. Weight.

Other components should be OK. Sorry I can't say anything on the GT Avalanche as I have never tried one but I'm sure it's a solid bike. I hope I helped in any way, Tyax is definitely worth considering just think a little bit about what I wrote about it. In any case I agree with those who suggested you take the one that fits you better.


----------

